# الفيديو الاعتداء على رهبان دير ابو مقار بوادى الريان



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 سبتمبر 2010)

دير  القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان من الأديرة التي أعيد تعميرها منذ  عام 1968 على يد الأب متى المسكين. قبل أن تعلن منطقة الدير كمحمية طبيعية  فيما بعد. ويعانى رهبان الدير المعروف للعامة هناك باسم أبو مقار- من  اضطهاد بصورة شبه يومية وهو ما وصل إلى قمته يوم الثلاثاء الماضي 2010/9/7  حين أراد الرهبان ادخال بعض الطوب الأبيض (البلوك) لبناء بعض القلالي  للرهبان الذين وصل تعدادهم إلى نحو مائة راهب يسكنون المغارات وهو ما  يضطرهم إلى أن يسكنوا كل سبعة أو ثمانية معًا بمغارة لا تتعدى مساحتها 12  مترًا مربعاً وهو ما يتنافى مع الأصول الرهبانية التي تحث على خصوصية  الراهب.
انتقلت "الكتيبة الطيبية" إلى موقع الأحداث وقامت برصد واقع الأحداث​ 
 الفيديو ​ 
 *http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xes...ews#from=embed*​ 


 المصدر 
 الكتيبة الطبية ​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*همج وبربر وغير ادميين*
*من فعل ذلك *
*بالرهبان *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الخبر والفيديو

وربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الفديو وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]w8A_wwwrb5E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للخبر والمجهود

 لا تعليق + لا تعليق + لا تعليق

آمـــــــــــان يا مصــــــــــــر
​*


----------

